# 5 Month old puppy always acts hungry.



## Thorn Hart 80 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a 5 month old 60 lb German puppy I feed him 2.5 cups of Purina puppy chow for large dogs. I feed him twice daily at 6AM, and 5:30PM, even after he eats, he sniffs around, and tries to steal food. I was considering maybe feeding him more times daily, or increasing amount at each setting. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I would be feeding him 1 cup 3 times a day (3 cups total)


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd like to suggest an all life stage food that is wheat and corn free. He'll get more nutrients from the same amount of food and won't be so hungry even after eating. Other option is a a puppy food for large breeds that is the same - wheat and corn free.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

I would try feeding a high quality food.


----------



## mackjordann (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree, higher quality if not then, feed him more food, as long as he's not getting overweight. He may just like to eat like a beagle

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Free Feeding*

My trainer advised us to free-feed out 5 mo. GSD pup. He's also about 60 lbs. and is ravenous about food.

I agree with the previous poster, if he's not showing overweight let him eat. 

Maybe you have a giant on your hands and don't know it.

LF


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

My boy is the same age, last week he weighed in at 58 pds...we have big boys!,
I feed "taste of the wild". I free feed, why not. My dogs have no food aggression,
Are not overweight. Some mornings he is so hungry and other mornings not so much.
I have two puppies, my girl is 10 months and we go thru a 30 pd bag per week 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i fed my pup 1 cup in the am, 1 cup noonish and 1
cup in the pm. he had a snack throughout the day
and training treats.


----------



## epd0407 (May 10, 2005)

Puppy Chow is such a horrible food! Also, ide say 60 lbs at 5 months is far too fast growth. 

Go grab a quality MEAT protein based kibble thats in the low 20's for a protein count. Up till the first year the pup should be on this food. You need to let the bones grow faster than the muscles (Albe it as close as you can get). Free feeding and using a crap kibble will ultimately cause problems down the line for him/her.


----------

